# Happy Birthday Fozzie!



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Happy birthday pretty boy! He is so inky black


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy birthday Fozzie!!! Enjoy your cookie.. May you have many more happy, healthy birthdays ahead!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Happy birthday pretty boy! He is so inky black


thanks! Everyone says that he is so inky. That's the word I think of too. I researched his pedigree and not a lot of white in there. The breeders' older generations she had were also pretty dark so here's hoping for a long lasting inky coat. 

You can see the red tips on his ears....having him trimmed tomorrow and will be trying shorter ears, getting tired of people calling him a girl! :rolffleyes:


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Happy birthday Fozzie! (Use that cute poodle face and convince your mommy to get you a new toy, too!)

He is such a handsome boy!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday, beautiful boy!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy 1st birthday!!!! :birthday: :cake:


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday, Fozzie!! 

[don't worry about it. people seem to think that all poodles are girls  he looks handsome!]


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

He looks so handsome and also looks like he knows it! Beautiful!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

He is gorgeous! happy Birthday Little Guy!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy Happy Birthdy Fozzie!!! Im sure it was great!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Fozzie! Enjoy your walk and your Bday cookie.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

"There's no time like the first time," for a birthday (oh, yes and other things!). Happy very first birthday to one fabulous looking mini boy! I just _ love, love, love _ a good-looking mini "man," and your Fozzie sure is one! Enjoy all the happy times ahead, and wonderful memories you've already shared.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Fozzie!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Fozzie!!!


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Fozzie!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday Fozzie!! Poodle hugs from Lacey and me


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

FozziesMom said:


> thanks! Everyone says that he is so inky. That's the word I think of too. I researched his pedigree and not a lot of white in there. The breeders' older generations she had were also pretty dark so here's hoping for a long lasting inky coat.
> 
> You can see the red tips on his ears....having him trimmed tomorrow and will be trying shorter ears, getting tired of people calling him a girl! :rolffleyes:


Too funny. More people think Zulee is a boy, and she has longish ears! I do think the short ears look very masculine. He is a stunning black.

Happy Birthday Fozzie! :cake:​


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

*Fozzie's birthday cookie*

Fozzie enjoyed his very first special pet cookie. I bought him a couple but this one was huge, so he'll get that next one later today. He also got the "busy bee" interactive toy. It's a stuffed beehive with 3 bees that he can stick his snout in the hole and pull out (with supervision of course!) He had a ball, walking around with the hive on his nose....LOL!

He's at the groomers for a clean up this morning so please excuse how overgrown his muzzle is!

Thank you all so much for the kind wishes!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

and PS, do you all see your poodle's front feet turn out occasionally when sitting? he doesn't do it when walking but sometimes i see him do like this picture and think he's out of conformation on that.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

FozziesMom said:


> You can see the red tips on his ears....having him trimmed tomorrow and will be trying shorter ears, getting tired of people calling him a girl! :rolffleyes:


A nice blue bandana does wonders for that!! I can't get over how much he looks like my Kodi! And yes Kodi does that funky front foot turn out that Fozzie does when he is sitting down.

I get tired of people asking if he is my standards puppy. No he's older....hwell:


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

great idea on the bandanna. could be really fun! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the picture of your two poodles together! 

I tell people that just like Starbucks, poodles come in 3 sizes: tall, Grande, and Venti. and of course Fozzie is the Grande sized.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

i want one of those cookies. it's too cute!!

and ppl keep asking if nickel is a standard poodle. oh well, can't blame them, nickel is just 5 months and is already 15 lbs and 15 inches tall.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> i want one of those cookies. it's too cute!!
> 
> and ppl keep asking if nickel is a standard poodle. oh well, can't blame them, nickel is just 5 months and is already 15 lbs and 15 inches tall.


If he gets any bigger he will technically be a standard, eh?


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I was wondering that. I got fozzie at 7 months and at about 10 months he grew two inches (his legs all of a sudden just grew like beanstalks!) and gained another 1.5 lbs. 

he's exactly 15 inches and 14.6 lbs. just barely under the wire.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

What a beautiful Dog! I just love black poodles - that's why I am getting 2 of them!
Hope Fozzie has a Wonderful and Happy Birthday!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks Schpeckie! Can't wait to see yours. Yes, I love black too!

Just took fozzie to groomers' today so here's an update!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> If he gets any bigger he will technically be a standard, eh?



I'll tell people he's a moyen then  The breeder told me that Nickel would be a big boy - just we didn't expect this big. I emailed the breeder with some updates the other day and he was surprised Nickel is getting this big too.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

@Fozzie's mom. I will look for this handsome boy at the park today then. See u guys soon.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Whew!! That is one handsome and very black boy! Happy birthday Fozzie!

I loved his flowing ears because I thought they made him look dashing like the old days. But, he looks really good in his new length too.
_


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Happy belated Woof Day


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the warm wishes! 

I've been going back and forth on the ears. I like 'em short but I do miss the flowy length.


----------

